# Mini rubber evil dog



## EvilDog (Sep 18, 2013)

How can I make a mini rubber or soft evil dog?


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Buy one! This one is awesome and the price isn't bad. I bought it a couple years ago and love it.

http://www.halloweenasylum.com/zombie-dog.html


----------



## Kelly_A (Oct 2, 2009)

5 gal bucket liquid latex, neighbor's yappy little dog. Done and done


----------



## Kelly_A (Oct 2, 2009)

Kelly_A said:


> 5 gal bucket liquid latex, neighbor's yappy little dog. Done and done


In retrospect, probably better to buy one..


----------



## EvilDog (Sep 18, 2013)

Lol i like that one but yikes shipping kills me. Lol


----------

